

3 Lifelike HTML5 animated homepages - ratbeard
http://cambriausa.com/

======
ratbeard
Refresh the url to see the 3 different scenes - hurry though, cambria is
putting a new temporary campaign up next week I believe.

They're built with a mix of CSS keyframe animations, transition/transforms,
and JS. A lot of work was put in to make the animations smooth on the ipad
1(!), and the majority of effects have a fallback going back to IE7.

I used some jquery plugins like 'jquery.animate-enhanced' that would
automatically turn $().animate(...) calls into using transitions if supported,
but a fair amount of effects were written multiple ways to handle all
browsers.

------
BradGriswold
ratbeard, you really know how to turn this male developer on.

